# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات الجمعة 12 مايو2017 و القنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

*Friday (Vendredi)12.05.2017 (GMT+00)*                                                                                                                                                          *CAF Champions League 2017* *19:00    El Zamalek –  CAPS United FC* *ARENA SPORT4*  *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *English Premier League* *18:45    Everton FC-  Watford* *ESPN +* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *19:00    West Bromwich Albion FC – Chelsea FC* *BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4* *-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss* *-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *Rah-e-Farda TV* *-Turksat 42°E -12447 H 2400 -FTA* *-Yahsat 52.5°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -15580 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4096 R 16908 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Portugal Primeira Liga* *19:30    Os Belenenses –   Moreirense FC* *CBC SPORT HD* *-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS* *Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques Cup – Saudi Arabia 2017* *17:50    Alfaisaly  -Alahli* *MBC Pro Sports 1* *-Badr 26°E -12341 H 27500 -FTA* *Jordan Cup – Al Manaseer 2016/2017* *16:00    Al Faisaly   –   Al Wehdat* *Jordan Sport* *-Nile Sat -10930 H 27500 -FTA* *Copa Sudamericana* *0:45    Sao Paulo Futebol Clube –   Defensa y Justica* *ARENA SPORT1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORTBIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *kwese Sports* *-Intelsat  68.5° E- 12633 V 16166-Biss* *-Belintersat 51.5°E-3877  L  6420 -Biss  (C-Band)* *-Intelsat 22 @ 72.1° East-3742 L 13930 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 10°E- 3768 R  7706 -(C-Band) Biss* *Croatia 1.NHL League* *16:00    NK Istra 1961 –  Cibalia* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss* *ARENA SPORT3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *18:00    RNK Split – GNK Dinamo Zagreb* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss* *ARENA SPORT3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Turkey-  First League lig.1* *15:30    Goztepe  –   Samsunspor* *TRT 3 / TRT Spor* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11471 H 30000–FTA* *TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11637 H 30000 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA* *Slovakia 1. Liga* *17:00    Slovan Bratislava –  Tatran Presov* *213 HD* *-Astra 23.5°E -12363 V 29500 -FTA* *213 Sport* *-Thor 1°W –12380 V 30000 -FTA* *Czech Gambrinus League* *16:15    FC Viktoria Plzen  –   Mlada Boleslav* *ARENA SPORT4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Premier Liga – Bosnia and Herzegovina* *15:00 Široki Brijeg-Vitez* *ARENA SPORT1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORTBIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Premier League – Ukraine* *16:00    Volyn Lutsk – FC Stal Dniprodzerzhynsk* *Unian TV* *-Astra 4.8°E- 11766 H 27500 -FTA* *-Amos 4°W- 10722 H 27500 -FTA* *European Under-17 Championship* *15:45  Spain – France* *EuroSport Deutschland* *-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA* *L’&#201;quipe 21 HD* *-Eutlsat 5°W-12648 V 29500 -FTA(Multistream)* *Russian Premier League* *16:30    CSKA Moscow  –   Arsenal Tula* *Match! TV* *-Express 53°E -12617 H 8122 -Biss* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 53°E -12576 H 14990 -FTA(Multistream)* *-Express 40°E -3615 R 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)* *-Express 40°E -3665 L 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)* *Campeonato Brasileiro Série B* *22:15    CRB   –  Ceara sc* *SporTV 1 HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *PFC Internacional* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3890 H 3333 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *PFC  HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Star One 75°W-3660 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Star One C1 65°W-3800 H 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *PFC* *-Star One C1 65°W-3920 H 27500-PowerVU(C-Band)* *    Saturday 13 May 2017* *Campeonato Brasileiro Série B* *0:30    Clube Nautico Capibaribe-    America Minas Gerais* *SporTV 1 HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *PFC Internacional* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3890 H 3333 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *PFC  HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Star One 75°W-3660 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Star One C1 65°W-3800 H 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)*  *PFC* *-Star One C1 65°W-3920 H 27500-PowerVU(C-Band)*

----------

